# Green Onions?



## Nela (Dec 10, 2010)

Stupid me... For some reason I thought green onions were safe. Maybelle has been eating the green stems for a few days here and there. They aren't really good either, seeing how they are pretty much frozen. She's taken a particular liking to them and refuses her carrot and carrot tops and goes to the onions instead...I only really clicked and thought maybe it was not good today. She hasn't a ton of itreally but I was wondering if something needed to be done ? I'll make sure to dispose of them. 

She's acting normally and all. I've given her plenty of hay so I am hoping that will help get it all out of her system... Is there anything elseI should do?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 10, 2010)

Maybe watch for signs of gas.


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 10, 2010)

I agree. As long as she keeps eating and a lot of it is hay, they will be out of her system soon.


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 10, 2010)

I cannot find the list now but I do believe that onions is one veggies that you should not feed to a rabbit 

How is Maybelle now?


----------



## Nela (Dec 11, 2010)

Hey guys, thank you :rose:. Maybelle was acting fine. I wasn't really sure how a problem would manifest itself if it did happen. She was grumpy and annoyed with me so all is well


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 11, 2010)

onions are toxic to rabbits they can cause anaphalactic (?) shock in some rabbits. If she ate it yesterday with no reaction looks like shes gonna be ok...wow that cuda been a bad thing...im so glad shes ok...


----------



## Nela (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah :expressionlessI didn'tknow about anaphylactic shock... Whoa. That could have gone so nasty I've pulled them all out and removed other leftover plants as well. I just prefer she be safe. We'll be redesigning the yard in the spring and I will make it proper rabbit safe then. I'm so relieved that she didn't have any issues with it. Maybe the fact that they weren't fresh and they were frozen helped some. I guess the oils/toxins etcaren't as present then. They are all out now though!


----------

